# Calendar Sync - New in Tesla app?



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I haven't seen this any where yet....

So, sorry if this has been discussed...

I just noticed in my Android version of the Tesla app, it has a setting for Calendar sync in the settings menu (little gear - upper left corner).

I have turned this on.... But does anyone know what this does?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The S and X will integrate and can use voice navigation to interact with and program the Nav to take you to an address if one is listed in your appointment. It does nothing so far in the 3.


----------



## m3t00 (Nov 23, 2021)

syncs to your phone calendar. I use android Gcal. use it to set destination from an event. select calendar app from car bottom menu. updates have turned off calendar sync so that setting needs switched on to work.


----------

